# Pa Winter Services - Getting Ready



## MatthewG

Picked up a 97 C6500 with big V box and 10' plow today

Got 6 new Firestone Transforce A/Ts on the dually

Got the Avalanche out and brought home a Buyers pusher yesterday

Dad put the plow on his V10

I put the V box on the dually

Sorry kind of boring


----------



## MatthewG

A few more....


----------



## alldayrj

Looks good. Why is the plow on the trailer an not the truck? What did u end up paying for it? That vbox is huge


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice 6500. What are the specs on it?


----------



## MatthewG

The truck is going to get worked on tomorrow, so I brought the plow home on the trailer due to the 1.5 hour ride home. I just didnt want to beat up the front end or put extra weight on the brakes, since it is not inspected I didnt want to chance anything.

Paid $6,700 - Im sure it needs $1500 or more in work, but I feel it will be worth it

The truck has a cat 3116 in it with 6 speed manual with a two speed rear

Around 53,000 miles, ex municipal truck, newer bed, monroe 10' plow monroe SS spreader, it even came with a CB

Its no show winner, just strictly a work truck


----------



## peteo1

Isn't that the same 6500 that was in another thread here the other day? Looks a lot like it.


----------



## MatthewG

peteo1;1510090 said:


> Isn't that the same 6500 that was in another thread here the other day? Looks a lot like it.


Yea I bought it today


----------



## DieselSlug

Hey, nothing with pictures is boring!


----------



## BlueRam2500

Cool man. I just read your other thread about the truck hope it makes you money this year and doesn't cost you much.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

that sander looks in real nice shape good luck this yr


----------



## quicknova

Nice! Better get ready quick, winter weather advisory tonight!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Nice trucks good luck this winter


----------



## MegaCabMike

You buy that truck up in Milford, PA?


----------



## MatthewG

MegaCabMike;1511025 said:


> You buy that truck up in Milford, PA?


Yes I did, from a small excavating company, before that it belonged to Westfall Township

Sounds like you saw it around? Or on Craigslist a few months back?


----------



## MatthewG

quicknova;1511008 said:


> Nice! Better get ready quick, winter weather advisory tonight!


Yea I have a 35 acre contract, we are not ready!!! Im trying to decide if I should pull all my equipment to allentown tomorrow, or wait to see if its a salt only event


----------



## MatthewG

Morrissey snow removal;1510822 said:


> that sander looks in real nice shape good luck this yr


Thanks, new drag rain and bearing, really nice shape, for what it is I guess


----------



## MegaCabMike

I know the truck and the excavating company. Good friend of mine, used to work with him when i had my buisness before i took an engineering job. Drove the truck a couple times. I live in the area.


----------



## MatthewG

MegaCabMike;1511066 said:


> I know the truck and the excavating company. Good friend of mine, used to work with him when i had my buisness before i took an engineering job. Drove the truck a couple times. I live in the area.


Cool, I hope it works out for me, I took a chance on it, since it hasnt been driven much in the last 2 years, its been in the shop all day and part of tomorrow, hopefully they get all the odds and ends fixed up.

Tom seemed like a straight shooter


----------



## MegaCabMike

Its a good truck. It will do you good. He is a straight shooter. Goo dluck with it. It will push some snow.


----------



## MatthewG

Well the seasons first storm of 3-6" didn't even produce a flake. I spent the whole day getting ready for nothing.

Between the dually and dump truck I have 10 tons loaded I now need to unload


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

better to be ready than not how does that takeuchi do in the snow


----------



## havenlax18

Whos equipment is that is the last two pics? As far as I know you had your NH skid, 6500, 7.3, v10


----------



## MatthewG

First year for the Tak in the snow, I'm hoping it gets good traction.

The case is the guys where I keep my salt for the winter.

The 6500 needed a fair amount of work, and I'm taking it back to the truck garage Monday for final repairs


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

do u have the polar tread tracs on it or just stock i never run a trac machine in the snow so have no clue how they do but would love to have one


----------



## peteo1

Tracks are great in the snow but it takes a little getting used to. I love my track skid in the snow. Way better than any tire machine. I should probably mention mine doesn't plow it does snow removal. That Takeuchi looks like a cold ride though. No enclosed cab?


----------



## MatthewG

It is enclosed with heat and radio - standard tracks which are a little different than the pad type bobcat tracks


----------



## Spool it up

I know Slatington well , I did my training there before the Lehigh Tunnel. Some storms , Once thru the tunnel it's a whole different ballgame


----------



## MatthewG

2 different worlds depending which side of the mountain, I'm plowing the wrong side for snow but the right side for $$


----------



## peteo1

Oh that's good. Besides heat a radio is a must


----------



## MatthewG

Not much new other than I got my storage container delivered today, still waiting for my snow plow shovels to be delivered

7.3 needs a new starter and more work on the 6500, almost done


----------



## BC Handyman

did you buy or rent the bin?


----------



## MatthewG

Rent $75 a month


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

do u store bulk salt in there?


----------



## MatthewG

Morrissey snow removal;1514477 said:


> do u store bulk salt in there?


I would need 2 or 3 40's for salt storage, I did consider it, but until I load it and unload it and clean it out at the end of the year it wasn't worth it for me.

The 20' is for pallets of calcium and shovels, push spreader storage, generator, maybe skidsteer on a rainy day storage. This year I'm not keeping anything at the shop its all at the lots.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice thats a good idea everything right where u need it not always in the back of the truck


----------



## Matt10486

are those LED flood lights on the back of the dully? whered ya get them? did you put them on also?


----------



## MatthewG

Matt10486;1516498 said:


> are those LED flood lights on the back of the dully? whered ya get them? did you put them on also?


Yes they are and yes I put them on, got them on ebay 2 for $100, not super bright, but you get what you pay for, most brighter LEDs like this are a $100 a piece

they look cool and are very durable it seems, came with stainless steel hardware


----------



## Matt10486

I hear ya. I'm in the market for 4 ha. Two for on bumper and two on back rack so I can see in the bed of truck.


----------



## MatthewG

Matt10486;1516503 said:


> I hear ya. I'm in the market for 4 ha. Two for on bumper and two on back rack so I can see in the bed of truck.


Last year for this truck, when I upgrade next year I'm going brighter, I really cant see through my tint to well, otherwise I think they would be good, when the window is down they are ok


----------



## Matt10486

How bright are they? My windows are tinted as well so I don't want to be in same boat your in. Haha


----------



## 04FordF250

Your New Holland skid steer, didn't you add the cab kit from a local manufacturer? I am considering the same one and wanted your opinion if its worth it. Mine would be for an LS170.


----------



## MatthewG

04FordF250;1516644 said:


> Your New Holland skid steer, didn't you add the cab kit from a local manufacturer? I am considering the same one and wanted your opinion if its worth it. Mine would be for an LS170.


Yea I got it from the guy in new holland, its OK, but it leaks by the door and the plexiglass windows allow rain water in since there is no real way to seal them. I guess for the price its OK. Lots of water in the cab makes the windows fog up without air blowing on them.

Still a lot cheaper than buying a skidsteer with factory heat, plus I couldn't find one in my price range


----------



## 04FordF250

That helps me out a lot. I was in the same position you were, not quite ready to spend the money on a skid loader with factory cab so looking for another option. Thanks.


----------



## Spool it up

nice equipment .clean. good luck this winter bub.Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG

Thanks Guys

I might take the $22,000 dollar plunge on this clean 97 - 6500 hours, recent service, paint, and pin/bushing work, two new front tires

hard to find money right now


----------



## Mike S

Yes buy it!!!! Looks nice and wold be a great addition to your fleet.


----------



## 90plow

Wack it Green!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

looks like a nice machine does not look beat at all


----------



## peteo1

New paint will do that. 6500 hrs? Hope they repinned and bushed it for that kind of dough. You should be able to talk them down a bit on that. Good luck!


----------



## cda817

Sharp looking machine. I would try to get them down to 20k or less. I see Deere 310's around here with 1/2 the hours for 24k or so fairly regularly.


----------



## MatthewG

I'll have a 25K loan by friday even with the holiday, he seemed firm at 23, he did hmm and haww at 22, when I have the cash (or cashiers check) we will see about getting down to business.
Its priced well for machines around here and more importantly its serviced and ready, not 2k less, but then something I have to dump time and money into

Here is some more eye candy, sidewalk gear now ready


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

are u going to put a pusher or pa plow on it?


----------



## MatthewG

Morrissey snow removal;1518726 said:


> are u going to put a pusher or pa plow on it?


Pusher more than likely, I have a new 12' Avalanche for it. A plow doesn't make sense since I need to relocate the snow not windrow it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

that backhoe will push a 12 foot pusher very well


----------



## MatthewG

FINALLY DONE!

I changed the starter on my 7.3, wouldn't even start anymore with the old one.

After 3-4 weeks and about $4000 the big dump is now road legal and ready (I hope)

I set the last of my several hundred plow stakes this weekend.

Just in time for 1-3" on Tuesday, time to make the $$ back, long way to go


----------



## alldayrj

what did the big dump need that cost 4k?


----------



## MatthewG

alldayrj;1521500 said:


> what did the big dump need that cost 4k?


Dont have the final bill yet, so im guessing, but...

The initial towing was $500 and round one of air tank work $625
King pins, alignment, tie rod, struts $1900
Round two then consisted of one new/used front tire, extensive rewiring due to ground issue, routine maintenance including an oil change, odds and ends and inspection about $1000

It still has a bad oil leak and also leaks diesel fuel right out of the pump line from the tank, but that will just have to be for now


----------



## MatthewG

I have pictures of yesterdays snow storm in the storm picture section

Today I had more salt delivered, my salt dogg spreader took a **** on the 3rd time I ever used it, truly garbage spreaders and controllers, auger reads "short"

I should be making the deal on the backhoe this weekend, I dont need it, but for a few hundred bucks a months it sure would be nice to have


----------



## MatthewG

alldayrj;1521500 said:


> what did the big dump need that cost 4k?


Total repair was actually $3,605 not 4k thankfully


----------



## MatthewG

Well Merry Christmas to me I suppose, bit the bullet, I just have to order tie rods and the seller will install them before he delivers the machine on Friday


----------



## Mike S

You bought it! Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Matt10486

Congrats. Heres a question, what kind of snow blowers do you use? I am looking for something on the lighter side to life in and out of my truck. I was looking at a toro single stage but have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## MatthewG

Matt10486;1528282 said:


> Congrats. Heres a question, what kind of snow blowers do you use? I am looking for something on the lighter side to life in and out of my truck. I was looking at a toro single stage but have heard mixed reviews.


I have a 36 acre contract, but do not own, one snowblower lol. actually there are minimal sidewalks, so a blower wont help us, we use the bigger snow shovels, its faster until you unload, start, and then reload the blower they just shovel, lots of steps though


----------



## Matt10486

haha thats awesome. lucky you. where about is your account at?


----------



## MatthewG

Matt10486;1528390 said:


> haha thats awesome. lucky you. where about is your account at?


West Allentown, Trexlertown to be exact all by Rt 100 and 78 Industrial parks

If I had blowers, Id have Ariens hands down for the bigger blowers, not sure if they get into the light weight stuff, but I have looked many many times at big blowers, just never had a real need to buy one.

One of my guys has a 36" that he would bring if we got in real trouble with deep snow (god I hope we need it this year)


----------



## Matt10486

They are saying we might get above average snow this year but with it being 70 today and tomorrow i dont know. you have a facebook or anything?


----------



## havenlax18

Yeah its 70 degrees here to, curious how this year will turn out. I am sure we are are anxious.


----------



## MatthewG

Matt10486;1528401 said:


> They are saying we might get above average snow this year but with it being 70 today and tomorrow i dont know. you have a facebook or anything?


Personal facebook yes, business no, I cant stand business facebook, I was on facebook since 2005 when it was meant to connect college kids, now that it is corporate its has gone down the toilet with repeat business pages and ads.

However, as we speak I have a professional redesigning my website, I feel it is money well spent for real internet presence


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

MatthewG;1527875 said:


> Well Merry Christmas to me I suppose, bit the bullet, I just have to order tie rods and the seller will install them before he delivers the machine on Friday


congrats on the backhoe its a nice looking machine! what starter did u put in the 7.3?


----------



## MatthewG

Got the backhoe delivered today - snow pusher coming friday


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking pair of machines ready to go


----------



## SnyCo

Nice to see (somewhat) local presence from other contractors. 
X 2 on starter info. 
Cheers!


----------



## MatthewG

SnyCo;1538362 said:


> Nice to see (somewhat) local presence from other contractors.
> X 2 on starter info.
> Cheers!


I went to BU for 4 years, graduated in 2007, what a nice town, would love to go back to school

The starter is a high torque high volt Powermaster 9051 it is a denso model made in Chicago, took me awhile to find one made in the USA not the cheap Chinese crap.

Ordered through Summit


----------



## Mike S

What brand and type of pusher are you putting on the 580?


----------



## 2_Djinn

So did the guy selling the 580 come down on that price once ya had the dough ?


----------



## MatthewG

Took this picture with the GoPro this morning 12' Buyers Pusher $2500- the re-size screwed up the clarity of the 1080P picture, oh well


----------



## MatthewG

22 Feet of Love


----------



## MatthewG

Hey lets bring this back for 2013. Starting early this year....

Today I bolted on a set of fisher plates to the 06 F350.

I got a used swenson stainless tailgate salter for $236.00 I removed the hydraulic hoses since they rusted - didn't take pics

In the coming weeks, I will take more pictures I have to buy another skid-steer, 14-16 foot box van for the sidewalk crew, and lots of stuff to prepare.

Ok cya


----------



## 90plow

Looks good buddy. What were you grinding?


----------



## Mark13

How does that TL150 do with the 10' box? It looks to have the factory style "block" tracks on it yet?


----------



## MatthewG

90plow;1644252 said:


> Looks good buddy. What were you grinding?


The bolts that go deep in the frame come with a long steel rod welded to the head, I was cutting off the rod that stuck out past the frame.

In the past I just bent them back in the frame, but wanted to switch it up for fun


----------



## MatthewG

Mark13;1644264 said:


> How does that TL150 do with the 10' box? It looks to have the factory style "block" tracks on it yet?


TL 250

Early season they were ok, but as the lots had salt residue on them and we got that icy layer under the snow the tracks just spun

We had light snows and we could have used a 12' if we had the right tracks

I would not recommend them and that machine will not be used this year


----------



## Mark13

MatthewG;1644275 said:


> TL 250
> 
> Early season they were ok, but as the lots had salt residue on them and we got that icy layer under the snow the tracks just spun
> 
> We had light snows and we could have used a 12' if we had the right tracks
> 
> I would not recommend them and that machine will not be used this year


I'm not surprised but was just curious. My 230 is useless in the snow with the factory tracks. In time I'm hoping to replace the tracks with aftermarket ones with a different pattern and throw an 8' box on it maybe before winter 14/15 if I still have the machine.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Looking good Matt! How's the 6.0 treating you?


----------



## havenlax18

looks great man.


----------



## MatthewG

BlueRam2500;1644773 said:


> Looking good Matt! How's the 6.0 treating you?


It has been awesome all summer, fuel mileage has not been great at about 12 pulling and 13/14 empty, but i drive it like crazy.

In the past 2 weeks it has had a rough time on start up until its about 175 degrees, however the past week it has been fine.

Ill change fuel filters batteries and oil this week, I thought it was the FICM but its not showing those symptons anymore

I pulled a trailer on a 3 hour trip today and it was perfect


----------



## MatthewG

Im slacking with plowing preparation pictures so enjoy these...

A little mishap while working this week, I backed into a corner 6x6 post supporting a roof system with my skidsteer. Im lucky it didnt fall down, as you can see I held it up with the backhoe until a new 6x6 arrived on site

Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG

A few more from the same job.

Early morning hauling 4:50 AM
Building a wall out of 100 year old timbers
A hole I dug aside of the post I Destroyed for storage tanks


----------



## 90plow

Wheres the pics of the new skid?


----------



## Matt10486

im seeing mixed reports of this winter, some above average temps with little to no snow, others cold and snowy.. here we go again


----------



## accipiter12

Did you add another backhoe to your fleet? I was just going through this thread and saw the ex-hoe but I see this newer standard hoe 580. Have you looked into Terex loaders for snow removal? i hear they're really good in snow.


----------



## alpine779

Just my2 cents regarding the terex wheel loader. One of our competitors had the tl210 snow leased last year and he did have quite a few issues with it during the winter from no heat to more serious power train issues. Can,t recall what those were right now but it was parked for a few days. He said he did like it when it was up and running but he did have down time with it and I think he may have switched to a 621 case this year. I know that the payments were cheaper (noticeably) but after he factored in downtime etc he decided to pay a little more for this year and go with the case. I can't speak for the smaller loaders or backhoes though, just the 2-3yd machines.


----------



## accipiter12

Sorry, I meant the Terex MTL's like the pT60 or PT80, not the wheeled skids or the wheel loaders.


----------



## MatthewG

accipiter12;1650020 said:


> Did you add another backhoe to your fleet? I was just going through this thread and saw the ex-hoe but I see this newer standard hoe 580. Have you looked into Terex loaders for snow removal? i hear they're really good in snow.


Not my backhoe, it actually is owned by the restaurant where i'm doing work, its all rock, so im not tearing up my hoe, so they bought there own


----------



## MatthewG

I went Craigslist shopping this weekend and picked up a complete 10' Western with MC mount and wires, as well as this 30" Husquavarna blower

$500 for the blower
$800 for the entire western setup


----------



## durafish

any new updates?


----------



## MatthewG

durafish;1665005 said:


> any new updates?


Unfortunately, I lost a huge huge contract, 36 acres. I found out on Tuesday of this week. At this point I'm just trying to find enough work to cover all the costs that I have sunken into the business for the year.

Not how I planned this winter, but I know there are several contracts still on the table, I hope I get some answers ASAP


----------



## MatthewG

Here are some recent pictures

I repainted the skidsteer and Fluid Filmed it
Got the dump truck all ready including a plow pump flush and complete trucks service

My leaf collection rig ready for Saturdays job


----------



## MatthewG

I got my F350 Lettered
I also got a custom transfer tank built

Last look how clean the dump truck is....

I wish I had pictures of a new Case 621 Loader or a new 14' Box truck for the sidewalk crew, but it looks like it wont happen this year. Im already planning smarter for next year


----------



## DieselSlug

I use that exact same blower at my day job on our walks. Good unit! Equipment looks good!


----------



## MatthewG

Washed all the pushers today and started to load them to haul them to the parking lots


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I got that exact same Husqvarna blower. First time I started it up last winter, it revved up and blew the motor. Im talking starter dismounted, big hole in the block, pieces of the block went everywhere. It was beyond me what the heck happened. But it sure would move some snow!


----------



## Marek

Who did your fuel tank for you ? I need one built, the ones from TSC always seem to end up leaking


----------



## MatthewG

Marek;1668777 said:


> Who did your fuel tank for you ? I need one built, the ones from TSC always seem to end up leaking


http://atitank.com/

Mine is a 100% custom size, they have many standard sizes, it was only $75 more to customize. It was $55 to ship from Florida where they are made


----------



## MatthewG

Moving snow pushers, plows, and a spreader


----------



## MatthewG

No room in the bed of my truck, so I strapped it to the top of the Salt Dogg 

And a picture of the said tree after we searched for a half hour walking past the same tree countless times, seriously they all look the same


----------



## havenlax18

How do you move your backhoe around, as in what do you tow it with? BTW I got your PM and am still interested in a machine. I am looking for a backhoe and pusher delivered or a tracked skid steer for 20ish..


----------



## scott3430

Matt - I like your logo on your truck doors!


----------



## MatthewG

havenlax18;1792304 said:


> How do you move your backhoe around, as in what do you tow it with? BTW I got your PM and am still interested in a machine. I am looking for a backhoe and pusher delivered or a tracked skid steer for 20ish..


I usually pay someone to haul it, $100 an hour so most hauls are $200, I dont have a CDL, Yet, I'm taking the test this week. I will be selling the backhoe starting next week once I clean it up $22,500 obo and my skidsteer $17,000 obo


----------



## MatthewG

And one of my new signs they are 3'x3' and 4'x4' made of Alumalite and will go along a few major roads, hopefully they get me some work


----------



## dieselguy5245

MatthewG why are you selling your equipment?


----------



## MatthewG

dieselguy5245;1792612 said:


> MatthewG why are you selling your equipment?


Good winter $$, going to tracked skidsteer for summer work and replacing the backhoe with a wheel loader or two


----------



## MatthewG

Is anyone out there.....???? Not much going on, here are a few pictures of some work and equipment. August 1st already, in 2 more months it will be time to prepare. Thanks and cya


----------



## 90plow

Lookin good! Nice work on the planters.


----------



## havenlax18

What did you sell so far? What are you looking to buy? The truck paint, new skid and chipper are nice.


----------



## fatheadon1

dam that is one clean a300 how many hours are on it?


----------



## MatthewG

I got the A300 about 2 months ago with 29 hours on it. Now it has 72.4 after I washed it and gave it the special red grease today

I also picked up this New Holland backhoe for winter work, this week I will be digging 300' of utility lines for a neighbors new house


----------



## MatthewG

90plow;1818476 said:


> Lookin good! Nice work on the planters.


Thanks, turned out awesome, great choice on the wall block, maybe Ill build some for you and Mike as a friendship gift


----------



## fatheadon1

MatthewG;1818607 said:


> I got the A300 about 2 months ago with 29 hours on it. Now it has 72.4 after I washed it and gave it the special red grease today
> 
> I also picked up this New Holland backhoe for winter work, this week I will be digging 300' of utility lines for a neighbors new house


Nice find best of luck with it. If you happen to find a deal on 10 ss kages plows let me know because just like you i am looking for one for my a300 and if you can find a better price if we were to buy 2 i dont think we are that far from each other so maybe we could carpool to pick them up and save some coin.


----------



## ponyboy

Hate my 300 fuel line outside of machine never starts in winter even with additives 
I bought it used
I drained tank made sure no water in tank and I will hope for good results this winter 
Summer work I love it 
I fuel my other skids and wherl loader and fuel doesn't freezing on them only the 300 bobcat said it was a bad design and they have issues with all of them so be careful 
No where for me to park inside nor electric at site either


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ponyboy;1825835 said:


> Hate my 300 fuel line outside of machine never starts in winter even with additives
> I bought it used
> I drained tank made sure no water in tank and I will hope for good results this winter
> Summer work I love it
> I fuel my other skids and wherl loader and fuel doesn't freezing on them only the 300 bobcat said it was a bad design and they have issues with all of them so be careful
> No where for me to park inside nor electric at site either


Fire up another machine first and run a pipe from the exhaust to inside the bottom door plate of the bobcat. It will only take a few mins and it will be warm enough to start. Ive had to do it on occasion I have left a machine on a site and it has been really cold.


----------



## ponyboy

Great idea

Only one machine on that site truck comes later to help and salt 
But a great idea though 
Thanks


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

ponyboy;1825844 said:


> Great idea
> 
> Only one machine on that site truck comes later to help and salt
> But a great idea though
> Thanks


it really doesnt take much as there is only a the line that goes to the fuel pump prime bulb that gets frozen, there has to be a wrap of some sort you can put on and then activate with a switch to warm it up off the battery. Like the plumbing wrap. Has to be a better way. 
Ive had to use a torch to defrost mine before and then the plastic/rubber goes real hard after a few times. Usually two glows and I can get it to go in the coldest temp.

A300's rock. Fav machine by far. They are worth a pretty penny used.
I would love another if ever thinking about selling


----------



## ponyboy

I love my 650 I'm hoping for better luck this winter


----------



## MatthewG

A new SK10 for the A300, 90Plow and I each picked one up this weekend at ESI


----------



## ponyboy

I have a 9 foot boss plow on my skid love it 
Built very well so does that box good luck


----------



## srl28

About how much did the pusher set you back? Been hearing a lot of very good things about them. Local dealer is pretty high so ESI or somewhere else may be the best bet


----------



## AccuCon

So you just do this as a hobby right?

Impressive set up man, well played sir, well played!


----------



## MatthewG

srl28;1850742 said:


> About how much did the pusher set you back? Been hearing a lot of very good things about them. Local dealer is pretty high so ESI or somewhere else may be the best bet


$2250 OTD each


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

The a300 can push a lot. In all wheel steer you can power thru a turn and not break traction by skidding like a normal skid steer. I'm going to try a hla 9-13 this year instead of an hla 10ft pusher. I haven't found a winter set of rims yet. The snow wolfs I had on my s300 won't work. The a300 has a larger hub / center hole. I don't know if the 19.5 would rub when turned either. 

My a300 had the Deutz engine.


----------



## snocrete

MIDTOWNPC;1854288 said:


> The a300 can push a lot. In all wheel steer you can power thru a turn and not break traction by skidding like a normal skid steer. I'm going to try a hla 9-13 this year instead of an hla 10ft pusher. I haven't found a winter set of rims yet. The snow wolfs I had on my s300 won't work. The a300 has a larger hub / center hole. I don't know if the 19.5 would rub when turned either.
> 
> My a300 had the Deutz engine.


I wonder where SnowWolf gets their rims for the A300, because they do offer a set.


----------



## Citytow

sweet , look at all the toys coming out from last years 26 events !!!! 
MM 75 lehigh tunnel boys

its either reinvest it or give it back to uncle sam , right?
we opted for the sectional arctic

it significantly reduces salt usage !. . . . that sold me . she looks like she swipes like a philly hooker


----------



## MatthewG

Well here we are another season nearly upon us. New addition 2015 F550, enjoy the pictures


----------



## MatthewG

And 2 machines just chillin ready to go...

The truck was delivered right to my house from Washington DC, I bought it over the phone, it was a 5 minute conversation, never even left my office chair


----------



## TCLandscaping

Gorgeous Truck. I'm hoping to have a good year again so I can upgrade my dump. My 01 7.3 is getting up there. What are you running for a pick up this season if anything? I recall you saying you might go gas? Keep them pics coming.


----------



## EGLC

Looking good as always Matt. I am jealous


----------



## alldayrj

Congrats on the new truck bro


----------



## fatheadon1

Sweet new truck Matt best of luck with it


----------



## cat10

wats going to be hanging on the front on the ford another xls?


----------



## accipiter12

Love the truck. Looks great.


----------



## cet

That truck should make you some great money.
I like your shop and location.


----------



## MatthewG

I got the vinyl logo installed yesterday.

Im looking for a basic (used) 9' straight blade as we will use it to plow development and trailer park roads. Not very exciting, but that's the work I have for it.

Id like a new XV2 9.5, but new is waaayyyy to much money right now....


----------



## 90plow

Looking good buddy!


----------



## MatthewG

90plow;1866907 said:


> Looking good buddy!


Thank you NOLCO ussmileyflag


----------



## alldayrj

I have an old 9' boss straight blade if youre interested. Its not pretty but it pushes snow.


----------



## Citytow

never did understand why you would strap the spreader pulling towards the rear . if one forward strap side works loose , and they do, carnage takes over.


----------



## TLandscaping

nice truck Matt how was it buying a new truck out of state and bringing into PA i bought one used from NY before but nothing new is it any different


----------



## Mike S

How do you like your new holland hoe? Nice dump by the way!


----------



## ponyboy

I'm a ford guy but 
They are getting crazy over priced
Looked at a platinum f 350 lifted with rims new $74,000 
Better you than me my 06 and up dumps are fine 
But it does look nice that new truck


----------



## MatthewG

Easy, called them on the phone, they delivered it next day with temporary tags, just waiting on the PA registration and plates, no unusual hassles


----------



## MatthewG

Mike S;1867773 said:


> How do you like your new holland hoe? Nice dump by the way!


The extend a hoe is a very poor design and in return is sloppy, but everything else is pretty good for what it is. The price was terrific and that's why I bought it mid summer. I knew the prices would jump up come winter. New Hollands are typical priced less than the big 3 (Case, Cat, Deere)

I ran New Hollands as a teenager for the place I worked, and they all seemed to be decent machines, time will tell how the power is VS the case/cummins. The NH is an Iveco motor I believe with 95 hp

The cab is very comfortable with a great heater


----------



## MatthewG

ponyboy;1867775 said:


> I'm a ford guy but
> They are getting crazy over priced
> Looked at a platinum f 350 lifted with rims new $74,000
> Better you than me my 06 and up dumps are fine
> But it does look nice that new truck


Dont worry my friend for the price,.... I will have it a long time.

Im getting it undercoated and rust proofed next week so that should extend its life


----------



## cat320

MatthewG;1868799 said:


> Dont worry my friend for the price,.... I will have it a long time.
> 
> Im getting it undercoated and rust proofed next week so that should extend its life


so what kind of undercoated and rust proofing are you doing on it ? I want to get it done on my truck when it comes in .


----------



## ponyboy

I hope it does I feel like I'm constantly spending money in this business and not getting enough back 
Either way I hope she serves you well


----------



## MatthewG

Installed and tested both spreaders today

My father the new dump truck driver, doing his work tasks

Loading 2 of the 3 the pushers


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Beautiful truck


----------



## BlueRam2500

Awesome Matt!


----------



## jordanFTW

The new dump truck is nice! Did you still the Chevy/GMC?


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya nice truck, I hope to one day have a lil dumptruck like that. You all ready for this year?


----------



## MatthewG

jordanFTW;1872932 said:


> The new dump truck is nice! Did you still the Chevy/GMC?


Sold the 6500, great truck, but just impractical for winter use, it was a ice skate when not loaded, the 4x4 in the 550 should help us out


----------



## MatthewG

Picked up a used 9.5 EZ-V for the 550, the seller couldn't load and it was mounted on a dead 95 f250, so I took matters into my own hands with the A300. Ive been looking all over NY PA NJ and MD and this one was 15 minutes from home.

I had it ripped off the truck with the lift sling and loaded in 7 minutes.

New mounts and wires going in the 550 this weekend, so I should be all set come early next week


----------



## snocrete

MatthewG;1873380 said:


> Picked up a used 9.5 EZ-V for the 550, the seller couldn't load and it was mounted on a dead 95 f250, so I took matters into my own hands with the A300. Ive been looking all over NY PA NJ and MD and this one was 15 minutes from home.
> 
> I had it ripped off the truck with the lift sling and loaded in 7 minutes.
> 
> New mounts and wires going in the 550 this weekend, so I should be all set come early next week


Nice setup Matt! SS's are soooo handy for things other than tearing out driveways or ripping up yardsThumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Matt, what trailer is that? Is it the 7X16 deckover or another model? New truck looks great!


----------



## WIPensFan

MatthewG;1866876 said:


> I got the vinyl logo installed yesterday.
> 
> Im looking for a basic (used) 9' straight blade as we will use it to plow development and trailer park roads. Not very exciting, but that's the work I have for it.
> 
> Id like a new XV2 9.5, but new is waaayyyy to much money right now....


MatthewG, where are your DOT #'s?


----------



## MatthewG

John_DeereGreen;1873753 said:


> Matt, what trailer is that? Is it the 7X16 deckover or another model? New truck looks great!


The trailer is a 20' with a 16' flatdeck.

All Pequea trailers from 9,999 to I believe 14,000 use the same heavy duty frame, this model trailer (1018) uses 12,000 springs and axles, I upgraded the rims and tires to match 12,000 also


----------



## MatthewG

WIPensFan;1873801 said:


> MatthewG, where are your DOT #'s?


No DOT numbers, never had them and I wont go through that BS until law enforcement makes me. It seems around here its not really a big issue. Even for CDL testing it was a no issue.

Small guys like me run around all over the place without them


----------



## EGLC

MatthewG;1873865 said:


> No DOT numbers, never had them and I wont go through that BS until law enforcement makes me. It seems around here its not really a big issue. Even for CDL testing it was a no issue.
> 
> Small guys like me run around all over the place without them


Make sure you have a medical card and daily log too lol

That V will be a better choice than my xblade!!


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

Nice find a solid 9.5 v with intensifiers hopefully it didn't cost you to bad, I've been looking myself and I can't believe what used v plows are bringing $$$$ wise.


----------



## ponyboy

I'm looking for another trailer for next year I'm going Deck over hoe do you like that and if I can ask price range of it set up like you 
Or I was thinking about a deck over split deck 4 stationary and 16 tilt in a 7 or 8 ton but that's close to $10,000


----------



## jordanFTW

ponyboy;1874658 said:


> I'm looking for another trailer for next year I'm going Deck over hoe do you like that and if I can ask price range of it set up like you
> Or I was thinking about a deck over split deck 4 stationary and 16 tilt in a 7 or 8 ton but that's close to $10,000


Tilt deck deck overs are kind of a pain due to the height of the pivot point. Justhe depends on what you're loading. I have a 7 ton 22'+8' upper deck gooseneck trailer I'm selling now if you were interested. I could deliver to NY.


----------



## ponyboy

Sorry I run internationals can't do goose 
I run skid min excavator and compact wheel loaders I've used non deckover tilt and live it but my bucket sits on top of rail it's about 1 foot to narrow


----------



## ponyboy

Thought about buy regular then cutting off rail add a plant off wood and weld a new rail making it the width if the outside of the tires but a lot of work on a new trailer 
Or just go deck over with ramps


----------



## jordanFTW

ponyboy;1874747 said:


> Thought about buy regular then cutting off rail add a plant off wood and weld a new rail making it the width if the outside of the tires but a lot of work on a new trailer
> Or just go deck over with ramps


I would just sell what you got and go deckover. I have a 20 or so footer, maybe 18 with MHA's that I'd probably sell as well but it bay be too short for you. The axles are rated at 6k, but again they are MHA so might not be what youd be looking for. I'd sell it for a fraction of the cost of a new 12K decover trailer. Just putting it out there if you were interested, I buy and sell all kinks of equipment just as a side hobby really.

How heavy are your skid and mini x? I assume you don't want to haul them at the same time?


----------



## ponyboy

What is Mha


----------



## jordanFTW

ponyboy;1874795 said:


> What is Mha


http://blog.easternmarine.com/trailers-with-mobile-home-axles/


----------



## ponyboy

Text me tomorrow or pm me sorry Matt for high jacking 
845-222-2983 John


----------



## TLandscaping

your lucky DOT is not to strict, we get hammered down here by West Chester theres one local department that hammers guys right by a main highway and the troopers are always around There DOT team has been in the industrial park where my shop is a few times this year


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jordanFTW;1874809 said:


> http://blog.easternmarine.com/trailers-with-mobile-home-axles/


No way would I run a trailer with mobile home axles. That's asking for an accident and a lawsuit, not to mention being slapped by DOT.


----------



## jordanFTW

TLandscaping;1874884 said:


> your lucky DOT is not to strict, we get hammered down here by West Chester theres one local department that hammers guys right by a main highway and the troopers are always around There DOT team has been in the industrial park where my shop is a few times this year


Yeah, they are bad here in MD as well. Would not take long for you to get stopped here!



ponyboy;1874820 said:


> Text me tomorrow or pm me sorry Matt for high jacking
> 845-222-2983 John


Sorry Matt! Will shoot you a msg later today.


----------



## jordanFTW

John_DeereGreen;1875260 said:


> No way would I run a trailer with mobile home axles. That's asking for an accident and a lawsuit, not to mention being slapped by DOT.


Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. But to each his own Thumbs Up

DOT laws do vary by state, so I suggest you check you local regulations. In Maryland, they are 100% legal with proper LT tires. Some states don't care about the tires, others will require you to swap out the hubs to the Dexter 5200lb 6 lug units.


----------



## MatthewG

ponyboy;1874658 said:


> I'm looking for another trailer for next year I'm going Deck over hoe do you like that and if I can ask price range of it set up like you
> Or I was thinking about a deck over split deck 4 stationary and 16 tilt in a 7 or 8 ton but that's close to $10,000


That trailer is a 2014, Pequea 20' (16+4) retail was $5500, but it was a scratch and dent special that I got brand new from Marshall Machinery at their annual auction, I paid $3,750

I sold my drop deck for this, mainly for more space and far easier to load pushers this way than over the gay fenders of a drop deck.

PJ makes awesome deck overs, most 20's I see are $5500-$6500

Id go new, over used especially in our area as the rust just eats them alive. After two years mine has yet to see any road salt and I plan to keep it that way


----------



## ponyboy

When is their next auction that is a great deal


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jordanFTW;1875321 said:


> Obviously, you have no idea what you are talking about. But to each his own Thumbs Up
> 
> DOT laws do vary by state, so I suggest you check you local regulations. In Maryland, they are 100% legal with proper LT tires. Some states don't care about the tires, others will require you to swap out the hubs to the Dexter 5200lb 6 lug units.


Obviously, I DO know what I'm talking about, because they're not designed for long term use, they're designed to move trailers once and then be parked.

I don't care if the law says it's "safe and legal" I've seen too many come apart.

There's a reason they're so much cheaper.


----------



## jordanFTW

MatthewG;1875404 said:


> Id go new, over used especially in our area as the rust just eats them alive. After two years mine has yet to see any road salt and I plan to keep it that way


This is pretty good advice ponyboy, I have purchased at least 2 dozen trailers from the PA/NY area and you really have to check the trailers out thoroughly because they rot FAST up that way with all the salt. I generally do not recommend buying new since there is substantial savings to be had with used or NOS equipment like Matt purchased. However, if you know it will handle your needs for the next ~10 years, and are going to use it frequently then new may be a good option for you. Understand there are trailer out there with a few hundred to a few thousand miles on them in perfect shape that can be had for half the cost of new ones. People buy, and then realize they need to move up or down in size, or they have no place to keep it or run into financial trouble. The best advise I can give when shopping used is to be patient and do your research.



John_DeereGreen;1875530 said:


> Obviously, I DO know what I'm talking about, because they're not designed for long term use, they're designed to move trailers once and then be parked.
> 
> I don't care if the law says it's "safe and legal" I've seen too many come apart.
> 
> There's a reason they're so much cheaper.


Ok buddy, you're the expert Thumbs Up

I've only been around trailers like this my entire life. My grandfather ran them up and down the east cost for over 30 years. They are actually built stouter then allot of other axles these days which use lower quality materials. Sure they have some disadvantages, all of which can be addressed if needed but in many cases it's NOT needed. When you can pay 5k$ for a new deckover vs 1k$ for a used trailer of the same specs with MHA, I think it's something anyone should consider.

Id also like to add that I own a few, and one that has been in my family for ~30 years, and it's still on the original single leaf springs it was purchased new with. I would take it cross country in a heartbeat, and it wouldn't be the first time it's done it. As I said, to each his own :salute:


----------



## MatthewG

Just got the 550 back from undercoating with ValuGuard, the only things that were not sprayed were the motor, trans, drive shaft, and exhaust


----------



## jordanFTW

Very Nice! Did they strip the factory coating at all. I know on the Chevys they use wax based stuff and you have to strip it before coating.


----------



## cat320

MatthewG;1878167 said:


> Just got the 550 back from undercoating with ValuGuard, the only things that were not sprayed were the motor, trans, drive shaft, and exhaust


Looks good they coated everything brake and transmission lines, under cab sheet metal . That link you posted does not show any dealers for value guard which one exactly did they use maybe my dealer can get this stuff.


----------



## ponyboy

Looks good 
Hope it's last a long time for you


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'd love to find a place that sprays that closer than 3 hours away


----------



## cat320

I wonder if it's the same as http://www.rhomar.com/products/armour-seal/ you can get the stuff and do it yourself.


----------



## MatthewG

2015 John Deere and finally got the blade on the truck, just in time for the our first storm.

prsport


----------



## jordanFTW

Nice Deere!


----------



## cat320

MatthewG;1881477 said:


> 2015 John Deere and finally got the blade on the truck, just in time for the our first storm.
> 
> prsport


So you traded the bobcat ? The deere looks good I was considering a 318.

The undercoating on the truck is tha stuff similar to the rhomar amorseal ?


----------



## allrservices

I'm 10 minutes away from you and have never seen your trucks. Do you have any accounts in Lehighton?


----------



## MatthewG

allrservices;1882753 said:


> I'm 10 minutes away from you and have never seen your trucks. Do you have any accounts in Lehighton?


No work up there, all the work is in Lehigh Valley and this year I have some work in Walnutport. All the $$ is in the Lehigh Valley


----------



## allrservices

MatthewG;1883831 said:


> No work up there, all the work is in Lehigh Valley and this year I have some work in Walnutport. All the $$ is in the Lehigh Valley


Very true. What do you do in the summer months? Very nice equipment!


----------



## MatthewG

I installed new poly fenders yesterday. I went with the Buyers steel mounting brackets as they were far cheaper than others. I did purchase Minimizer brand 19.5" specific fenders in gray since everyone has black.

I need to cut up the stock plastic mud flaps and add 6" extensions on both front and back


----------



## alldayrj

Looking good, just ordered a set in red. Great minds think alike


----------



## cda817

Looks good where did you get the fenders and brackets from?


----------



## EGLC

cda817;1912131 said:


> Looks good where did you get the fenders and brackets from?


Reread Matt's post…you can buy these online or the Buuer's parts at a local dealer.


----------



## cda817

EGLC;1912275 said:


> Reread Matt's post…you can buy these online or the Buuer's parts at a local dealer.


Yes sorry I saw that they are minimizers and buyers brackets. Just was wondering if he found somewhere with a good deal as the pricing seems to vary by quite a bit on the minimizers.


----------



## MatthewG

cda817;1912456 said:


> Yes sorry I saw that they are minimizers and buyers brackets. Just was wondering if he found somewhere with a good deal as the pricing seems to vary by quite a bit on the minimizers.


Internet and local Minimizer dealer were both $265 for the fender set plus ridiculous shipping of $125-$150

Buyers brackets were cheapest online for $90/per side plus shipping

All together these cost me $601, way to much for what it is, but hopefully the savings will be in the truck down the road


----------



## cda817

MatthewG;1913487 said:


> Internet and local Minimizer dealer were both $265 for the fender set plus ridiculous shipping of $125-$150
> 
> Buyers brackets were cheapest online for $90/per side plus shipping
> 
> All together these cost me $601, way to much for what it is, but hopefully the savings will be in the truck down the road


Ya thats what I found for pricing too. I can't get over the shipping price for the minimizers.


----------



## Willman940

Did you really take the

'"husband out of town?...."' off your logo?


----------



## Malco

*Re: valuguard*

Matt, I was impressed with the job they did on your 550 at Valuguard. I also bought a new 550 and had it under coated and rustproofed at Valuguard of Cincinnati. My question to you is "have you ever used the fluid film on your trucks underside in the past, and if so did/will you be treating the 550 also even with the undercoating".
The reason I'm wondering is that I asked the guy here if he thought the fluid film would breakdown the Valuguard, therefore defeating the purpose/voiding the warranty and all I got out of him was "daaaaaa..... I don't know?

Ps I've followed your posts on here for a few years now, nice equipment, nice steady growth! I recall when you were building your shop, there's nothing like having a dry/warm place to work on/store equipment. Thanks, Barry


----------



## MatthewG

I found a barely used 9' Xblade dirt cheap, so I drove out to Harrisburg last night to grab it.


----------



## 90plow

Keep it clean for me!


----------



## MatthewG

90plow;1967381 said:


> Keep it clean for me!


10-4 Ill give it the special wax for you


----------



## rebert

Nice! I saw that on cl what did u end up getting it for if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## MatthewG

rebert;1967879 said:


> Nice! I saw that on cl what did u end up getting it for if u don't mind me asking?


$2500 with the controller, they kept the mounts although I cannot figure out why


----------



## rebert

Wow. That's a great deal!


----------



## MatthewG

End of the season, hauling this one out of here......


----------



## cet

I wish it was the end of season here, I've had enough.

What is the weight rating on that trailer?


----------



## MatthewG

cet;1980583 said:


> I wish it was the end of season here, I've had enough.
> 
> What is the weight rating on that trailer?


Shhhh, its not as heavy as it should be for that monster machine....(12K)

Looking for a good 16k 24' to move all these 10,000-11,000Lb machines


----------



## cet

MatthewG;1980607 said:


> Shhhh, its not as heavy as it should be for that monster machine....(12K)
> 
> Looking for a good 16k 24' to move all these 10,000-11,000Lb machines


I thought that might be the case. My 325 would be pushing it. 

I put mine on a 9 ton triaxle but then it's too heavy for my license.


----------



## alldayrj

Looking good.
Call kaufman trailers in NC. Ask for sandra. Just bought a 17k downn there


----------



## MatthewG

Snow on the ground and bought another exmark, trying to stay a step ahead


----------



## MatthewG

alldayrj;1981043 said:


> Looking good.
> Call kaufman trailers in NC. Ask for sandra. Just bought a 17k downn there


There's a trucker on youtube that has a kaufman RGN (removable gooseneck) 55 ton trailer for heavy haul, he has some type of issue with the steel and kaufman is replacing the trailer for free. The trailer is only a few months old.....

Good warranty department or bad steel? The 16 ton deckover seems priced well


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Moving the number of trailers Kaufman is moving, I would expect to see a bad apple every so often.

Couple farmers around here have them, and they get beat on and overloaded to hell and back and they seem to be holding up. Only a couple years old though.


----------



## mike6256

I bought a 16K Kaufman 20' w a 4' self cleaning dove tail. Love it so far, especially for the price.








Only pic I could find.


----------



## WIPensFan

How much $ for that trailer?


----------



## Mark13

John_DeereGreen;1983375 said:


> Couple farmers around here have them, and they get beat on and overloaded to hell and back and they seem to be holding up. Only a couple years old though.


The farm I help had a kaufman a few trailers ago. It made it about 2 years before the neck started separating itself from the rest of the trailer. It was a 20k gooseneck and didn't hold up to well. They're very hard on trailers but the kaufman held up worse then the PJ and Big Tex have while doing the same thing.


----------



## alldayrj

Chris letsdig18 on youtube has 2 and likes them. Their operation was impressive down there. My trailer was around 5k. Locally my dealer wanted 8 for the same thing. You save alot going factory direct


----------



## mike6256

WIPensFan;1984918 said:


> How much $ for that trailer?


$5300.00 if I remember correctly.


----------



## WIPensFan

mike6256;1986576 said:


> $5300.00 if I remember correctly.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## PTSolutions

Here is my latest craigslist score, paid 5k for this 2014 25,900gvwr 20+5. Would have preferred a 25+5, but for 4k under what a new one would cost, I'm more than happy. Here is mine that I have for sale, but am very firm on the price as I don't really need to sell it and wouldn't mind have 2 trailers. http://cleveland.craigslist.org/hvo/4935826333.html


----------



## snowish10

How the valuguard holding up on the dump truck?


----------



## MatthewG

snowish10;2052517 said:


> How the valuguard holding up on the dump truck?


Here is a pic I took today, the undercoating (not sure it was valugaurd) has been on just 1 week shy of a year and its still on well, the truck has 9,800 miles on it and is exactly a year old now.


----------



## MatthewG

Not much to say winter wise, very busy with landscaping and excavation, almost don't want the "easy" work to stop

Finished my 10' Fisher plow conversion and picked up an atv and installed a new moose plow for walks


----------



## MatthewG

Well 7 years going on this thread, I better add a picture from the last month, a few of my trucks. Missing a lot of machines in the group shot...


----------

